
The Afterlife of Pablo Escobar - pmcpinto
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/05/the-afterlife-of-pablo-escobar
======
misterbowfinger
_Escobar’s cartel died with him, but, despite a U.S.-assisted war on
narcotrafficking that has cost thousands of lives and more than nine billion
dollars, international consumption has spread enormously, and the drug economy
remains strong; last year, the United Nations reported that Colombia was the
world’s largest producer of cocaine._

Damn, that's so sad. All that effort for a drug war, and for what? People
still do drugs, and narcos still run Colombia. What was the point?

~~~
eurticket
Who the money funnels through was the point.

------
mixmastamyk
Enjoyed watching Narcos on Netflix recently, reminded me of my days
backpacking though South America. One thing I didn’t know was how _much_ money
we were talking about, like Bill Gates level, in cash!

~~~
natecavanaugh
70 million in cash _per day_ , 10% of their cash written off because of rats
eating it, and $1,000 per week just in rubber bands for the cash.

It's just insane to think about cash flowing illegally at that scale.

~~~
dalbasal
Puts historical cash faucets into perspective.. eg the opium wars.

